
The People Selling Hand Sanitizer for 10 Times Its Price - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/hand-sanitizer-online-sales-ebay-craigslist-price-surge/607750/
======
siruncledrew
> * “I know what you want to ask me. I weighed whether or not this was a moral
> thing,” he said. “My conclusion was: If I don’t do this, someone else is
> going to. That allowed me to do it.”*

Can’t argue with that logic ..... /s.

That’s basically saying, “I’m totally in the clear to be a greedy asshole,
because I’ve seen other people being greedy assholes too.” Two wrongs does not
make a right.

Honestly, these people only make the situation worse. Don’t buy from these
price gougers, either in person or online through a marketplace. Use a price
history tool like camelcamelcamel when shopping on amazon, and report these
instances of price gouging.

Seriously, these assholes are only in it for themselves. Don’t trust their
products, and don’t put it past them to not try and scam you in a deal with
fakes or watered down shit. Don’t put yourself at risk from panic buying.

